

Invisible Hands: The secret world of the oil fixer - jteo
http://www.harpers.org/archive/2009/03/0082414

======
TriinT
More articles on Ely Calil:

<http://harpers.org/archive/2009/02/hbc-90004427>

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-534408/The-
shadowy-M...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-534408/The-shadowy-Mr-
Calil-accused-100m-mastermind-failed-coup-landed-Simon-Mann-jail.html)

